# hav flickr group



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

just wondering if you know about this photo group on flickr?

http://http://www.flickr.com/groups/havanese/

joe


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Joe, the link is not working for me


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i think i fixed it.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

It works now :whoo: and I recognized some of our forum Havs.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I belong! Yes--that is Oliver and Comet. I do know some other forum people on flickr Great photos.








Joe do you belong?


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i joined a little while ago, found it on my endless search for info on the lil' havs.

joe


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm a member too! I'm havnknitlover on flickr.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Several members there are members here. I'm not active there though. I just keep my own Flickr account updated as I can. I can't afford to spread myself any farther elsewhere. It is fun to look through the Pool on occasion though. Enjoy!

You'll see a lot of great photos from hav_time (Sally/mintchip) and from mybluemuse (Patti/clubbabalu) there as well as Carolina (above), and occasionally from the other Martin Taylor (Patti's husband) and havahav (same name here). As I browse through the photos, I recognize some others as well.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, great Joe. You've just introduced me to another hav habit! hahaha


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm also a member of Flickr.com.
They have nice pictures.
My pictures are on: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Obiwanhavanese (May 29, 2007)

I have pictures up there as well.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Here is my Flickr. I have to see if I am on the Hav group. Ill be adding my Westminster and Africa pics this weekend. 
Melissa

http://www.flickr.com/photos/blondeanddangerous/


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Here is my Flickr. I have to see if I am on the Hav group. Ill be adding my Westminster and Africa pics this weekend.
> Melissa
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/blondeanddangerous/


Looking forward to see them!:whoo:
PS-yes Melissa you are special part of our havanese group!


----------

